# logiciel XBMC (regarder le contenu du mac sur la tv)



## naas (24 Mai 2009)

J'ouvre un sujet dédié, vu le nombre de questions posées par la dernière mise à jour de la freebox et la possibilité offerte par le logiciel XBMC.
Premièrement lisez l'article de Florian
Nous sommes nombreux à avoir installé le logiciel, configuré la liaison, mais rien à l'écran.
Je vais chercher des solutions, en attendant n'hesitez pas à faire part de vos remarques soucis.

Lien de chargement pour les mac intel
Lien de chargement pour les mac power PC
donnés par dperetti dans les réactions à l'article de Florian.


----------



## pascalformac (25 Mai 2009)

et nombreux à respecter les usages macg
puisque traité là

http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-r...x-multiposte-mail-208562-117.html#post5105151


----------



## naas (25 Mai 2009)

A noter un site en français sur xbmc en attendant de trouver une solution.


----------



## fantasy (26 Mai 2009)

Le support ce fait par ici: http://passion-xbmc.org/index.php


----------



## dj-sn0w00b (26 Mai 2009)

J'ai un problème, le même que vous j'ai l'impression.
J'arrive à visualiser la liste des films sur la télé en passant par l'upnp. Cependant quand je lance le film, j'ai un écran noir. Le nom du film est bel et bien affiché sur l'afficheur de la freebox. J'ai essayé avec le PC de la maison, et là aucun problème. Le film se lance directement. C'est donc un problème venant du mac. Mais lequel ?

Si quelqu'un à la solution, je suis preneur.


----------



## naas (27 Mai 2009)

De mon coté j'ai regardé grâce à little snitch si le flux passait et rien, aucun échange de données.
Après des visites sur plusieurs sites, quelques personnes ont reglé le problème en ne mettant que des vidéos dans leur dossier et rien d'autre, il semble aussi que la taille du fichier (si supérieure à 1Go) pose problème, mais le plus important point de blocage semble l'encodage.
il existe une vidéo de test à télécharger pour tester l'encodage.


----------



## foudeapple (5 Juin 2009)

quand je virtualise windows xp sous mac os x grace au logiciel wm fusion, je vois bien que freebox affiche le périphérique partagé eyeconnect !!

bizarre donc il y a un problème entre xmbc et mac os x ? sûrement il doit bien faire le bon de parametrage de port upnp dans xmbc... je pense ???


----------



## AppleInside (11 Juillet 2009)

Même problème sous xbmc, écran noir. En passant par eye connect, ça marche. Freeplayer et Homeplayer également, mais aucun n'arrive à m'afficher correctement un fichier HD (mkv).
Si quelqu'un a une solution, je suis preneur.


----------

